# Mike Hammer In The Cage



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 6, 2013)

This is one of my students and a member here on the forum.  I realized that I had forgotten to put up this
MMA match of his which happened in 2010.  You see a great use of the Nino Guard to wear down and then a finish with a 
Reverse Bent Arm Lock or Kimura.  Really interesting fight!


----------



## Sukerkin (Aug 6, 2013)

Whenever I hear Mike Hammer, it always makes me think of Sledge Hammer 

[video=youtube_share;prxM6WeGMqA]http://youtu.be/prxM6WeGMqA[/video]


----------



## elder999 (Aug 6, 2013)

Sukerkin said:


> Whenever I hear Mike Hammer, it always makes me think of Sledge Hammer
> 
> [video=youtube_share;prxM6WeGMqA]http://youtu.be/prxM6WeGMqA[/video]



Whenever I hear Mike Hammer, it always makes me think of..._Mike Hammer_, the hard-boiled private eye created by the immortal Mickey Spillane:






Femme Fatale: _ "I didn't hear you knock when you came in." _

Mike Hammer: _"Who knocks from the fire escape"._
:lfao:


----------



## MJS (Aug 7, 2013)

Awesome Clip!  Congrats to you and your student!


----------

